# Nervous and Needing Answers



## lvmommy (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new here and would really appreciate some insight or opinions on my ultrasound results. I have my FNA scheduled for next Friday but all of this waiting is just making my nerves worse. The microcalcifications are what is making me the most nervous. Any comments are appreciated.

There is a right thyroid 1.9 x 1.0 x 1.2 cm complex nodule with cystic as well as peripheral solid and septated components. There are associated tiny echogenic foci/microcalcifications.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, you can't say much other than you have a nodule that needs to be biopsied.

But! Try not to worry so much. I know its hard. I've been in your shoes and it isn't fun. That said, even if the biopsy comes out with a result of thyroid cancer, know that in the vast majority of cases, it's easily treatable and has an excellent prognosis. Those of us who have dealt with it will tell you its a major inconvenience, but its not much more than that.

How did they find the nodule? Do you have any other blood work results you can share?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Those of us who have dealt with it will tell you its a major inconvenience, but its not much more than that.
> 
> ​


Been there, done that, and could not agree more!


----------



## lvmommy (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks. I know the waiting is out of my control but it is hard to relax. My thyroid levels are all normal. In 2009 I had an ultrasound for an unrelated issue and they just happened to find a multinodular goiter. Now there is only one nodule and it grew and has changed in composure since then.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My thyroid levels are all normal.


I'd still like to see them. - With ranges please


----------



## lvmommy (Apr 2, 2015)

TSH 0.9 Range 0.40-4.50

Free T4 1.2 Range 0.8-1.8


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

1.55 would be 3/4 of range - that is where most people here try to reach. This would make your FT-4 a bit low.

You should ask your doctor to run FT-4 along with FT-3 the next time they run labs.

If you are in the USA, you can order them yourself here

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167

There are a few useless tests in the package but for the money you get a deal and all 3 tests you would need , which are TSH, FT-4 and FT-3

Do you have any thyroid dysfunction symptoms?

Hate to be nosy but why did you have the initial ultrasound?


----------



## lvmommy (Apr 2, 2015)

I honestly can't even remember the reason for the initial ultrasound. I'm pretty sure I don't have any symptoms to go along with a low TSH.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Try not to stress too much. Waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## lvmommy (Apr 2, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> 1.55 would be 3/4 of range - that is where most people here try to reach. This would make your FT-4 a bit low.
> 
> You should ask your doctor to run FT-4 along with FT-3 the next time they run labs.
> 
> ...


So I was obsessively researching and I do have a lot of symptoms of hyperthyroidism and even a few that go with Grave's. The only reason I didn't think about it before is that I don't have weight loss. Is it possible to have either of these conditions without weight loss?


----------

